# chain love easton wheelset



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

http://www.chainlove.com/?CMP_ID=ODAL_FFP7001&mv_pc=r239

that's one hell of a price. there have been some smoking deals on chainlove lately - sign o the times, I guess


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

tubies


----------



## firstrax (Nov 13, 2001)

I like this line...

"Now, let's be honest—if your mom ever called you “husky” as a child, or you resemble someone in a Hungry Man commercial, you will probably crush these carbon babies like a Pringle in a steam press. "


----------



## NUTT (Apr 15, 2008)

> Now, let's be honest—if your mom ever called you “husky” as a child, or you resemble someone in a Hungry Man commercial, you will probably crush these carbon babies like a Pringle in a steam press.


iFail.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sorry, I still can't get my head around a $672 wheelset being called "one hell of a price" and the OP meaning it in a GOOD way.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Creakyknees said:


> Sorry, I still can't get my head around a $672 wheelset being called "one hell of a price" and the OP meaning it in a GOOD way.


600 for a set of quality carbon rims, laced to very good quality hubs is a good deal.

don't be a hater , not everyone wants to roll on 36 hole mavic rims.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Cyclo-phile said:


> tubies


ya, I'm not into tubies either. I ride w/ a couple guys who ride tubies exclusively, and they swear by them. I've seen them swap tires faster than I can change a tube, but the real issue for me is 60+ bucks a flat - ouch.


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Its already changed to a zipp crankset for 200 bux


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

^That is an awesome deal. Someone get that NOW


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tferris said:


> Its already changed to a zipp crankset for 200 bux


Sweet crankset..wonder if that is compatible with a square taper Record BB.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

Who cares? You could buy it, and if it didn't work, turn around and sell it on Ebay for a little profit.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

it uses isis


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Mdeth1313 said:


> it uses isis


probably OK with the new style campy then...out of luck for my square taper.


----------



## rellimreeb (Jul 29, 2007)

Andrea138 said:


> Who cares? You could buy it, and if it didn't work, turn around and sell it on Ebay for a little profit.


I'm having a hard time not pulling the trigger on those cranks, but I'm on a self-imposed chainlove restriction (with the exception of the bike bag I bought this AM)


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i'd be all over that crank if it was 175.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tomk96 said:


> i'd be all over that crank if it was 175.


They have had the 175s in the past. Chainlove seems to repeat these same items a lot. I bet they have a big stock and only release 10 or so each time.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> They have had the 175s in the past. Chainlove seems to repeat these same items a lot. I bet they have a big stock and only release 10 or so each time.


thanks. i don't check there often. i'll have to pay attention. probably buying a new frame when in comes out in the new year.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

tomk96 said:


> thanks. i don't check there often. i'll have to pay attention. probably buying a new frame when in comes out in the new year.


If you use Firefox they have a plugin (also one for Steep and Cheap) so you can keep an eye on the deal throughout the day.

Easton wheelset for $237 now.


----------



## shorelocal (Jan 12, 2007)

Seems to be a "wheel day" on CL today ... Reynolds carbon tubular climbing wheels up now.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> If you use Firefox they have a plugin (also one for Steep and Cheap) so you can keep an eye on the deal throughout the day.
> 
> Easton wheelset for $237 now.


always entertaining when your club sends out "Special price for you me friend" on wheels and then the same set is on chainlove 2 minutes later cheaper


----------



## Miiles (Oct 25, 2008)

Gah I've been wanting the gloves they just had, but I wasn't fast enough.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

> Seems to be a "wheel day" on CL today ... Reynolds carbon tubular climbing wheels up now.


And now Reynolds Attack Mid-V Clincher's for $589. Seriously, if they weren't campy, I'd pick up a set.


----------

